# Cat Stuck on Highway



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

For the past week I've noticed a small cat stuck on the grassy center median of the interstate. I've tried contacting the humane society with no response. I even tried to get it myself today but it ran. It has no food no water no shelter and it is currently storming for the fifth night in a row. To make it worse, I've found two cats identical in size coat and color to this one within a mile. I suspect someone dumped their kittens. What do I do? The humane societies won't help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

U could always feed the cats and try to catch them some how with food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my post forgot a word...the other two have been run over. I fear that if I feed it it will associate that place with food and if it ever gets across will just run back for food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmmm... Have you tried to just get near and try to coo (can't think of the right word) the cat to you? Or get in the area it's in with some food and stay still and once it gets close and at ease a bit grab it. 
I use to do that to the ferrel cats at my grandmas.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It took off when I got within fifteen feet of it 
I can't really hang out there though. It is in the middle of I-75 which is pretty busy. It was already an ordeal to pull over when I spotted it and walk to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

when we had to catch our semi-blind cat who had wandered onto another balcony and couldn't get back, we had rigged his kitty carrier with tuna, all the way in the back of the carrier, and snapped the door shut as soon as he got in.. this kitty is probably so hungry it might go for it. If it won't even get close to the box with you near it you could probably tie a rope to the carrier door or something, to close it from a distance..


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ill see if animal control would rent me a humane trap. I just can't sit in the highway for hours :/ I'm afraid it'll get stuck in the trap for hours until I swing past. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

I reckon stuck in the trap is better than squished.. it'll have all the time to restore it's faith in humanity later on :/
Good luck!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd been putting off updating it. A shelter finally agreed to help me, but by the time I could search the highway they had mowed and the cat was gone. I was sure after looking for a week that it had run into traffic to escape the landscapers. It was really hard to accept.


HOWEVER. Last night on my drive, I was idly watching the countryside. Guess who was chilling on a farm fence on the correct side of the road?! That's right, the kitty made it across the road and onto the farm land.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Yay! A reasonably happy ending!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah. Since we are in a rural area, I'm going to leave it.


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Good!! Hope she's learned to stay away from cars and hope she finds some kitty friends  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

